# Westchester - Newburgh , NY



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Any news from the derby?

Pattie


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

All:

Derby results:

1st - #3 Slugger - M. Mosher
2nd - #1 Slick - L. Kane
3rd - #12 Wiz - M. Kearney
4th - #9 Chase - V Ames
RJ - #11 Ranger - l Munroe
J - #10 Snapper - M. Mosher

Open call backs to the land blind 1 2 3 5 8 9 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 21 22 27 28 29 31 33 34 36 39 42 43 44 46 49 50

Mary Beth


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Thank you Mary Beth.

Congrats to the derby folks.

Good luck today every one. Hopefully it will be as nice as it is here.

Pattie


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

mbcorsini said:


> All:
> 
> Derby results:
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all A great start for the Mosher Crew!!!!! Go Lisa Go Lisa Go Lisa!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Lisa - Yahoo and also to Van & Jennifer Ames.

Congrats to all.

Thanks MB for the news. You rock!!! ;-)

Paula


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

All:

Here are today's results:

Q:

1st: #20 Moses - L. Munroe
2nd: #9 Trapper - L. Munroe
3rd: #19 Slugger - M. Mosher
4th: #18 Clipper - K. Yates
RJ: #2 Ranger - J. Chute
Jam: 7 Punch D. Williams
11 Bee - G. Mondrosch
8 Rip - C. Clark

Open call backs to water marks: 5 13 15 28 31 34 42 49
Amatuer Calls back to water blind 3 4 7 8 11 12 13 14 20 22 24 27 29 31 34 39 48 49 52 54 57

Congrads to all.

Mary Beth


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice work Lois with the Qual 1st and 2nd. 

Congrats to Judy and Ranger on their JAM and to Donna and Punch on their JAM.

Nice weekend!!!

dawn


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Wow, Lois....good job. Congratulations to everyone. Kathy, Grace Judy, Dave/Donna Williams and Cam. 

Paula


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

YYEEESSSSSSS Lois!!!! I feel another picture coming on of the boys for the brag page. Way to go keep it up girl.

Pattie


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Judy and Ranger!


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Paula Richard said:


> Wow, Lois....good job. Congratulations to everyone. Kathy, Grace Judy, Dave/Donna Williams and Cam.
> 
> Paula


Ditto. Judy and Ranger are on a roll.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations Judy & Ranger (are your feet touching the ground yet??  ) & Kathy & Clipper!!!!!!!!

Lois-all your hard work is paying off! 1st & 2nd- Moses DOES walk on water! You go girlfriend! Thanks too for allowing Finn a bit of redemption! It'll happen! ;-)

M


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Lois-all your hard work is paying off! 1st & 2nd- Moses DOES walk on water! You go girlfriend! Thanks too for allowing Finn a bit of redemption! It'll happen! ;-)

M[/QUOTE]


You are darn right it will happen with Finn, and it will happen in a GRAND way. Just hang in there Miriam,.....


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...that last lo-o-o-ong retired water mark...lily pond...with kind of a wipe out BIG flyer station off to the side...changed the placements..slightly!!!! LOL 

Great weather (what a treat after last weekend!!)...great club, grounds, judges...Marshalls were outstanding!! ....and very nice group of handlers!

Thanks so much Mary Beth Corsini...for all your effort! Well Done!

Congratulations to everyone who competed. Really made for a wonderful Saturday. 

Judy, "Ranger"..(his call name has been changed to "RJ"..LOL) and "Sebec", Too!!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Judy and Ranger


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Congratulations, Judy and Ranger! Congratulations to Lois with the 1st and 2nd!
And congratulations To Lisa & Grace with Slick with the 2nd in the Derby!


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Does anyone have results of the Open or Amat?

Dan Rice


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open
1st Newt Cropper
2nd Pete Plourde 
3rd Mark Mosher
4th Mark Mosher
Sorry not sure which dogs...


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

All:

Open:

1st - #28 - Jezzie - Newt Cropper
2nd - #5 - Frenchy - Pete Plourde
3rd - #42 - George - Mark Mosher 
4th - #13 - Rabbit - Mark Mosher
RJ - #34 - Phantom - Cindy Donahey
Jam #15 49


Amateur

1st - #31 - Frenchy - Pete Plourde
2nd - #37 - Viggi - Lenny Rentel
3rd - #14 - Sweets - Newt Cropper
4th - #34 - Lily - Jim Grady 
RJ - #7 - Reverend - Rex Bell
Jams 3 4 24 29 39 52 57

Congrads to all.

Thank you to all that helped, thank you Don Bovers for doing a job at Am while I was at the other stakes. I owe you.

On a personal note: Way to go Pete. Frenchy is a good girl.

A very tired,

Mary Beth


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

No kidding. What a great day for Pete and Frenchy. Way to go!


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations to Pete and Frenchy. What a great weekend.

dawn


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Way to go Pete and Frenchy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



M


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good going Pete and Frenchy.

That should get them into the nat'l amateur.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Way to go Pete!!! It looks like Miss T has passed the torch to her baby.

Paula


----------



## tbyars (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats Pete and Frenchy, what a great weekend!!


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

I'd like to congratulate 3 of my pups - Jezzie (Open win), Sweets (Am. 3rd) and Slick (Derby 2nd). Way da go girls!!!!!

Vikki


----------



## zip kia (Jan 23, 2008)

nice job mark and rabbit 1 more and you get to go to the dance !


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations on all three of your "pups" doing so great! ....and

Congratulations to the Mosher's for a great weekend....and here's to one more for "Rabbit" to attend the "dance"...!!!!!!!!

Judy


----------

